# New Reptile Shop Swadlincote



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

We have just had a new reptile shop opened up in Swadlincote Derbyshire. They have impressed me with how clean it is. The staff are friendly and knowledgable. The selection of Reptiles is impressive. We have nothing in the local area that caters for reptiles so this is great news.
Some impressive stuff in stock including all the usual bread and butter stuff they also have.
Royals in Spider, Abino, Piebalds to name but a few. Also Woma's, Blackheads, some lovely common boa morphs, Hoggies, German giant bearded dragons plus lots more. What really impressed me was the fact they have 3 fresh deliveries a week of livefood. Which is un heard of in this area.


KNM Reptile Centre
17b Union Road
Newhall
Swadlincote
DE110QF

01283 222250


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

For anyone on facebook

Knm Reptile centre | Facebook


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

I popped in today, nice place with a lot of stock! The first time I've seem Woma Pythons too.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

This is awesome, do you know if they have a website?
I'm in Derby and the closest to us is Wharf Aquatics in Pinxton.
Don't get me wrong, it's a great shop and I treat it as a day out when we go, but it will be good to have another non pets at home reptile shop to visit.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

They have a facebook page KNM reptile centre


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Was hoping for a website so I could see what they stock but I guess I'll just have to have a look in person. lol


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Well just drove all the way to this shop to find its closed Wednesdays. 
Seriously, what do shops have against Wednesdays!!!
It really makes me want to swear!


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

bunglenick said:


> Well just drove all the way to this shop to find its closed Wednesdays.
> Seriously, what do shops have against Wednesdays!!!
> It really makes me want to swear!


There is also The pet and aquatic wherehouse in Swadlincote. I find them very good


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice to hear its a good shop!
My parents live in Newhall and Linton so it will be worth a trip when i next visit.. i also go to the pet and aquatic warehouse behind the fire station in Swadlincote. Its fabulous there as well. they have a fairly large range of reps and set ups and everything you could need. we nearly left with two new pets lol!

nice to hear about my old town being mentioned!


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Please bare in mind though it was this new shop that wanted to sell me a 3ft viv for an adult beardie


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a second rep shop in swad? Dam! When we drove all the way there to find this one was closed we just gave in and headed back.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Just liked them on Facebook, looks nice but not sure about them keeping multiple Royals & Boas together and also keeping Rainbow Boas on Aspen :/.


----------



## longtaildazza (Feb 3, 2013)

bunglenick said:


> This is awesome, do you know if they have a website?
> I'm in Derby and the closest to us is Wharf Aquatics in Pinxton.
> Don't get me wrong, it's a great shop and I treat it as a day out when we go, but it will be good to have another non pets at home reptile shop to visit.


Im in the same position lol, i love wharf but its nice to know this new shops opened a bit closer to home and i go to swad more often, have you tried l'n'd exotics bungle? Its a little bit further than wharf but its alright whenever we go to wharf we usualy go there too, they have a website i recomend them next time your down that way :2thumb:


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

longtaildazza said:


> Im in the same position lol, i love wharf but its nice to know this new shops opened a bit closer to home and i go to swad more often, have you tried l'n'd exotics bungle? Its a little bit further than wharf but its alright whenever we go to wharf we usualy go there too, they have a website i recomend them next time your down that way :2thumb:


Just be warned, they aren't open on Wednesdays. I know Wharf is the same, but at least they tell people. This shop in swad makes no mention of it on their facebook page that I have seen and has no website so we wasted a day driving over there.
We were pretty annoyed let me tell you.


----------



## longtaildazza (Feb 3, 2013)

bunglenick said:


> Just be warned, they aren't open on Wednesdays. I know Wharf is the same, but at least they tell people. This shop in swad makes no mention of it on their facebook page that I have seen and has no website so we wasted a day driving over there.
> We were pretty annoyed let me tell you.


Oh right thanks, that happened the first time i went to wharf, its not a good feeling  thankyou!


----------



## emmac222 (Mar 22, 2013)

I went back in april, was not that impressed with the way the tortoises where kept, it was nice and clear and they had lots of different reptile in, 

Just got to tell you the fish and chip shop two doors up is well nice


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Theres also a nice little shop in Ashby aswell. Very clean and friendly and theyve git the most amazing croc on display!


----------

